

Who's Hiring for Remote Programming Jobs/Gigs? - mudge


======
jqueryin
If you're looking for a LAMP developer with boatloads of client and startup
experience after August 15th, get ahold of me via my profile :)

~~~
mudge
Actually I am looking for a new gig for myself.

------
noahc
Wait a few days and you will see the official post

